# Male/Female/Illness? Advice please!



## cecilygrace (May 9, 2016)

Hello, 

I have had little Bubo, my first budgie, for just a couple of months and I would appreciate advice on the discolouration of his cere.

It wasn't like this when I first got him and I am worried he is ill. There are white/ brown circles on his cere on a background of lightish blue. His feathers have stuck to the cere at times and it is dry but not smooth. 

I read that it could be hormonal or that my boy is actually a girl but I am also worried it could be fungal. 

I would be so grateful for any advice. Many thanks.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Hi there and welcome to the forums! 

From the photos I'm seeing a mainly whitish cere with some faint light blue colour on the edges and these are the colours typically seen on young immature females or females who are currently out of breeding condition.

Since there is a lot of staining on the feathers above the cere area, it would really be best to have your budgie examined by an avian vet specialist, so that she is properly diagnosed and treated. She likely has been having discharge from the nostrils and that's why some of the feathers have stuck to the cere.
This is something that must be addressed by an avian vet.

I hope your budgie girl's condition improves soon. Best of luck!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

I would definitely recommend you have your budgie seen by an Avian Vet for a proper diagnosis and treatment plan.

Avian Vets have special training to determine the cause of symptoms resulting from illness or trauma. This is important as "regular" vets will often overlook symptoms that are quickly obvious to an Avian Vet.
When you rely on anyone who has not had training in Avian diagnosis and care, you may be delaying effective treatment. This can prolong suffering that may be avoidable.
The bird will often require a more intense, prolonged treatment with a poorer chance of full recovery than it would have if you seek prompt professional diagnosis and treatment at the first sign of illness.

Distinction between an Avian Vet and a Vet that "Will See Birds"

Please take the time to read through all of the How To Guides, the FAQs and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

You'll find most of your basic questions about budgies and caring for them will have been answered after you've read through all of them.

Site Guidelines
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295001-list-stickies.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/333106-posting-forums.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295033-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/227841-50-common-budgie-dangers-watch-out.html

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-breeding/327881-heartfelt-plea-forum-members-new-old.html

http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/24411-cage-sizes.html
http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/31719-essentials-great-cage.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/339826-resource-directory.html

When you upload pictures as thumbnail attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as PhotoBucket and follow the steps in these instructions:
http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/175818-how-post-pictures-photobucket.html

Examples Of Pictures To Post And Not Post - Talk Budgies Forums
http://talkbudgies.com/mutations-ge...king-mutation-gender-identification-help.html

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## Pegg (Jun 7, 2011)

I hope Bubo feels better soon.


----------



## shanebudgie (Feb 5, 2016)

Hope your budgie will be alright soon.Blessings


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums!

You've been given great advice so far on Bubo's condition and I truly hope that you'll be able to get a diagnosis from the avian vet. 

Was Bubo's cere a different colour when you first got him? Do you have a picture of how it was before? If before, his cere was pinkish or purplish that turned dark blue before the discoloration, then he really is male and this could be hormonal or possibly testicular cancer. If Bubo's cere has always been pale whitish, then he really is a girl. 

Either way, I reckon a vet visit is in order, which will help to clear up any doubts about what is causing the discoloration. :thumbsup: 

Please keep us posted on how little Bubo does! I really hope he/she gets better soon  

In the meantime, be sure to review the links provided to ensure you're up to date on the best forum practices. 

Feel free to ask any questions you may have after reading through everything!

Best of luck with your little one! :fingerx: :flowers:


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

From the photos, Bubo still has some remnants of the baby barring on the forehead area, I don't think she is that old (definitely below 6 months old) and the cere hasn't yet matured.
The staining on the feathers above the cere which could indicate a possible discharge from the nostrils seems to be more of concern, in this case. 
At least that's what I'm seeing on the pictures.


----------

